# Dream Theater - Canada 2011



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

With new drummer Mike Mangini

Vancouver Sept 28
Toronto Oct 6
Montreal Oct 7
Quebec City Oct 8

Trivium opening up


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

take that Portnoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

